# New member



## mbroughton02 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey everyone, just joined this today and I am wondering how I didn't find it earlier. I am a freelance electrician and ME in NYC, except during the summers I ME at Merry-Go-Round Playhouse in Auburn, NY. I also design stuff in the city when the opportunity presents itself. My interests include making things pretty, the smell of brand new cable, and playing with scissor lifts. I don't have an official stance on the pirates vs. ningas debate that seems to be taking place but I am sure I will get there. I think we should be using Metric here in America. So you don't even have to ask those questions now Well I guess that's it for now.


----------



## Van (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh Sure! Steal All our thunder! Now what are we supposed to do ? Just say "Hi"? Well, ok, "Hi! Welcome aboard.". Oh I know, You forgot your Webpage, and whether or not you'd make a pie out of a wombat!


----------



## avkid (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome.

What about pizza?


----------



## mbroughton02 (Nov 6, 2007)

I like pineapple on my pizza.


----------



## Logos (Nov 6, 2007)

Pineapple is breakfast not Pizza.

Oh sorry, Welcome to the Booth.

I ma glad we have a metric ally.


----------



## mbroughton02 (Nov 6, 2007)

Logos said:


> Pineapple is breakfast not Pizza.


And sometimes pizza is breakfast, so it works out


----------



## avkid (Nov 6, 2007)

mbroughton02 said:


> And sometimes pizza is breakfast, so it works out


You come to Endicott and I'll get you some real breakfast pizza.
Ham or sausage, eggs and cheese on a perfect crust.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 6, 2007)

This appears to be a first. It would appear that a new member has managed to hijack his own introductory thread in only one post. 

BRAVO! and welcome!


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 6, 2007)

mbroughton02 said:


> I think we should be using Metric here in America



That's one for my side gaff


----------



## avkid (Nov 6, 2007)

Can we please not go there again.
It just gets me angry, and then I get mean.


----------



## soundlight (Nov 6, 2007)

Wecome to the booth. And please ignore the metric conflict. And the pizza conflict (hey, where did this one come from, guys?), and the ninja conflict if it ever comes up again.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 7, 2007)

sorry avkid, i rarely get "metrics" joining the site and thought i would make a note of it, besides gaff and i no reserve our metric war for PM"s now


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 7, 2007)

To heck with the metric/imperial wars, we still use cubits at my theatre! Biblical measurements for all!


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 8, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> To heck with the metric/imperial wars, we still use cubits at my theatre! Biblical measurements for all!



You know I'm starting to think you might have something there Alex. No need to carry a measuring tape, you've always got your forearm with you. That's mighty convenient... I may have to convert.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 8, 2007)

yeah, i agree

that sorta shoots our whole idea down, because that i much, much easier than both of them

damm u icewolf and your smartness


----------



## len (Nov 8, 2007)

avkid said:


> You come to Endicott and I'll get you some real breakfast pizza.
> Ham or sausage, eggs and cheese on a perfect crust.



I know someone from Endicott. He hasn't lived there in 40 years, but still ...


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 8, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> You know I'm starting to think you might have something there Alex. No need to carry a measuring tape, you've always got your forearm with you. That's mighty convenient... I may have to convert.


It works out quite well in our scene shop, as we always have the same one person who builds all the flats, and one person who always does platforms, and one who always does the metal work, so in effect we have standard cubits. Plus, given that a cubit is approximately 18" it is a very convenient unit of measure for hanging lights.


----------



## Van (Nov 8, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> It works out quite well in our scene shop, as we always have the same one person who builds all the flats, and one person who always does platforms, and one who always does the metal work, so in effect we have standard cubits. Plus, given that a cubit is approximately 18" it is a very convenient unit of measure for hanging lights.


 
Hey I just measured, my cubit is 19". 
It's tip of middle finger to point of elbow right? What, am I a freak of nature now too?


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 8, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> ...Plus, given that a cubit is approximately 18" it is a very convenient unit of measure for hanging lights.


 Mine measures 19 5/8" inches. I can see it now, on all my future Light Plots: "All units space on 19 5/8" centers, except as noted." That _would_ annoy every electrician I've ever worked with! And yes, Van, you ARE a freak of nature, but not due to the size of your cubit!


----------



## Van (Nov 8, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> Mine measures 19 5/8" inches. I can see it now, on all my future Light Plots: "All units space on 19 5/8" centers, except as noted." That _would_ annoy every electrician I've ever worked with! And yes, Van, you ARE a freak of nature, but not due to the size of your cubit!


 
Hey ! I resemble that remark !


----------



## Logos (Nov 8, 2007)

My cubit seems to be exactly 19" too. Er sorry 48cm.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 10, 2007)

Crap where's my measuring tape...


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 10, 2007)

Cool I'm a super freak... my cubit measurement is 20 inches... I am a GIANT!


----------



## Van (Nov 10, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Cool I'm a super freak... my cubit measurement is 20 inches... I am a GIANT!


 
Now you're just showing off.


----------

